# Desktop folder empty



## MangoMoes (Apr 12, 2016)

I upgraded to win10 today and when I logged in a lot of my desktop icons were gone. I found them c>users>username>desktop and put all of them back. Then I found out that the "start" button wasn't working. I restarted my pc to see if that would fix it and it did but a lot of my icons were gone again. the 'desktop'folder in explorer is empty and the folder in 'users' is now empty too. Can anyone help me? The lost icons appear to be random and the ones that still show up are not listed in the desktop folder.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you make a backup of all your data ?
you may need to do a clean install of W10 

Is the PC compatible with W10 - whats the make and model of the PC
did you check if drivers are available ?


----------



## MangoMoes (Apr 12, 2016)

yeah, the data was deleted so I had to redo the install


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

glad the re-install worked for you


----------

